# MMI sim card services



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

How many of you really use Audi Connect?
Besides Google heart, that someone like and someone not, what is the most used feature that you're happy to have?
In my opinion, the most useful is fuel prices..

I don't find the road colors in Google heart, easy to see..lines too big and in the city is a mass of lines, crosses, names..luckily no POIs..it's a bit indecipherable!


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

I agree about Google Earth for navigation. I prefer the 3D map view.

I have used the fuel price feature, very useful here as prices vary a lot from place to place and even from hour to hour by as much at 7 cents per litre. And I seem to need to visit petrol stations a lot [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The other one I used recently was Flight Information to check that a flight I was meeting was still on time. That worked well.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I only use google earth maps, they over lay real time traffic info too.
I've used the fuel, the find my car feature, the laptop to car directions and internet radio part from the app.

All in all, it's worth the £0 price you pay for it. 
On other models from Audi it's an additional cost over nav - which i wouldn't pay for..


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I only use google earth maps, they over lay real time traffic info too.
> I've used the fuel, the find my car feature, the laptop to car directions and internet radio part from the app.
> 
> All in all, it's worth the £0 price you pay for it.
> On other models from Audi it's an additional cost over nav - which i wouldn't pay for..


Dont you have to pay extra for the data sim card though? Doesn't matter what tariff I'm on EE say no less than £8 per month and I'm not willing to pay that to see fuel prices and flight info.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

ChrisH said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I only use google earth maps, they over lay real time traffic info too.
> ...


I echo you thoughts exactly not now or ever I`m afraid.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's free because on the TT there is no annual fee..it's free for three year of course but it's free!
The car position, is given from you in the app section or is automatically set when you leave the car?
I forgot radio..very useful but very slow..if you change station there is a long wait sometime..even on 4G.
Fuel prices is good when you are in reserve because the car will drive you to a fuel station!


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

ManuTT said:


> It's free because on the TT there is no annual fee..it's free for three year of course but it's free!
> The car position, is given from you in the app section or is automatically set when you leave the car?
> I forgot radio..very useful but very slow..if you change station there is a long wait sometime..even on 4G.
> Fuel prices is good when you are in reserve because the car will drive you to a fuel station!


All these novelties are fine but not paying extra on my phone contract to access them. Whilst Hot spot sometimes works if you are patient enough to try it several times when you use the car, Data SIM card is the only reliable way and that is not free with EE or any other providers in the UK.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I use Audi Connect for:

Google Earth as the map
Real-time traffic and the re-routing (saved me hours)
Sending a location from Google maps on my PC to the car for use by the Sat Nav
Fuel prices occasionally - what is quite cool is when the fuel warning light comes on, the car offers to navigate you to the nearest cheapest petrol station!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

to me, send location from google maps does't work.. I sent it but then google respond the was not possible to communicate with the car..
the re-routing works also without google heart, isn't? it needs only an internet connection..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Operator error then..maybe. follow the dots and it's real simple.

In terms of the SIM cost, i don't pay anything for it, its completely and utterly free for me.
But the same argument could be level at a phone, or a tablet device..


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Operator error then..maybe. follow the dots and it's real simple.
> 
> In terms of the SIM cost, i don't pay anything for it, its completely and utterly free for me.
> But the same argument could be level at a phone, or a tablet device..


Why do you get it free, EE upgraded me to unlimited calls and 4GB data and still charge £8 pm for the data sim. card?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Operator error then..maybe. follow the dots and it's real simple.
> 
> In terms of the SIM cost, i don't pay anything for it, its completely and utterly free for me.
> But the same argument could be level at a phone, or a tablet device..


I try every time but always the same error.. there are instructions to follow but is impossible to make an error!


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

http://shop.ee.co.uk/sim-only/pay-as-you-go-data

Embarrassing question..

Is this the right sort of sim for the car? Confusing but is the "wifi sim"

Thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Not cheaper but is for who doesn't have hotspot in the car.
You need a normal sim as dimensions, and a monthly Internet option


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

I used freedom pop free service - free sim card and despite seemingly being limited to 3G it has served me - and still does- well in the car for nothing at all 

I used real live traffic and google earth navigation - but not much else. The MMI app on phones with 'find my car' feature is cool - given you have good coverage. Sending nav locations from google maps browser is definately the kiler future for me - allowing you to send exact multiple locations right away to your car nav.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm giving to the app and its data, a second chance


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

GiffGaff is offering a £5 / month / 500MB monthly rolling PAYG sim right now, *on 4G*


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

mmi app it's a disaster!! crashes, slowly reopen and if you leave it opened, after a few hours even if in the background, it doesn't connect to the car...
I use it only to listen the radio so it's not a big problem to open the app, but it's annoying|!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

On my devices it's rock solid and very smooth.
Not had a glitch in 6months.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It was updated 2 days ago..
Try to open in it in the morning and don't use it al day, in the night it won't connect and you have to open it again.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive open the app, and will check if it connects automatically in the morning.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

or sometime, the parking position isn't updated... the app is open, I park in A, I return to the car after some hours, I go to B but the position is still in A because the app didn't connect itself...
to be clear, I remember where I park of course, but seat, porsche, opel, bmw are years forwards with these integrations...


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

Agreed on the parking position update - depends on the speed getting out of the car and switching everything on or off - it updates or not. If I take my time it does - If I switch everything down fast the previous position is stored.

The MMI app is far from being perfect and does tend to go 'asleep' when open for a while. It mostly works.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The speed that you're taking about, doesn't affect the position because the app takes the position when the phone haven't wifi anymore..so after you turn off the car!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Stayed working all day without issue.
Maybe the connection issue is a wifi one with you device to the car - iPhone have a history of poor wifi reconnects.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

this is important...and strange!

days ago, while I was waiting a friend, I decided to check how much data the car has been using since the 21st when I've activated again a data sim...
in 10-15 minutes, the car has sent and received 30/40 MB...so I checked often during these days and it seems something is constantly in download or anyway using data but I don't use google heart and didn't use any connect services lately..
how about you? maybe is an background update? I've changed the data connection on request and I've noticed that when I start the car, always Audi connect asks the connection even if I'm in map or music tab...so it's update o download data and it's a problem if we have less 2/3 gigaB..

update, traffic online uses few data, but 2/3 MB daily...I've disconnected the iPhone via wifi and seems the use of data has stopped...but it doesn't make any sense!! the iPhone in standby doesn't use data...or at least not 30/40 MB as I've noticed above


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont see the same thing..
this is mine over the last 7 months or so..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've solved the mystery, if this was the cause..after I disconnect the iPhone from the hotspot, data usage has stopped! Don't ask me why but this is it!
I had the wifi auto connection to listen internet radio but I can connect it when I need..but I can live without it!


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi All

Just a word of warning: I bought a 4G Data only SIM Card with 7GB data allowance a month from Vodafone in Italy for 10 Euros a month thinking this was a good deal. However the first bill shows a cost of 60 Euros for 202 MB. Apparently the reason is that the car appears on the VF network as a SMARTPHONE, not a PC or Tablet and the network can tell the difference and bills differently for data as a result. Data only SIMs are for use with PCs and Tablets only.

Needless to say I have cancelled the data SIM now and will just be using my iPhone to connect the car to the internet under my normal data and voice bundle.

This may be different in the UK or with other providers, but better to be forewarned.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Noel - I'd have challenged that with VF. Regardless of what User Agent/ID header the car would report to the network, VF would have a very hard time proving the SIM was in a phone or a car. And there's nothing in their T&Cs that precludes data use in a car. VF tend to back down when you let a roar at their customer service dept.

I'm happily using a VF data-only sim in my own car here in Ireland. Admittedly, these are separate companies but I'd like to think their operating habits are broadly similar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You should check the parameter connection..sometime only data o telephone use different point access


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> You should check the parameter connection..sometime only data o telephone use different point access


Totally correct. I just checked with VF in Italy and the billing is driven by the apn being used. Smartphones use a different apn to laptops and tablets, so the costs are billed on top of the data bundle. This of course is buried in the small print.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I feel your angry because once, another provided sent me a 22.000€ bill..clearly I didn't pay it because they set everything and told navigation was ready..but what a situation!!
I blocked any credit card, bank account etc..to avoid the payment!


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Noel - change the APN in the car to whatever you want it to be to suit your data connection. I used live.vodafone.com to get it working and haven't encountered any extra charges on the account but again, could be different in Italy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

BumBum_BumBum said:


> Noel - change the APN in the car to whatever you want it to be to suit your data connection. I used live.vodafone.com to get it working and haven't encountered any extra charges on the account but again, could be different in Italy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi. OK so I changed the the APN in the car and yes, now the data usage is included in the GB allowance :lol:

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

NoelTTS said:


> Hi. OK so I changed the the APN in the car and yes, now the data usage is included in the GB allowance :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


No bother! Nice when a simple solution solves a problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

